# Slow grey water emptying solution



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Our 760, and presumably all Baileys, has a very slow Grey Water drain - it's embarrassingly slow when others are waiting.

I have had a look into this whilst shortening one of the bends in the pipe to get a 'fall' from the holding tank, which I was not happy about, and made modifications to the tap.

Firstly there is an 'inner' core on the outlet side of the tap which has a half covered inside to it. I started to cut the half bits out, but found the whole inner bit comes out easily as with all the grey pipe it is only push fit.

Next I removed the tap, by turning it slightly to the point where it lines up with gaps in its locating ring and then pulls out. The hole is quite small in the tap and I simply made it much bigger.

Photos can be found at:-


__
https://flic.kr/p/8523648809


__
https://flic.kr/p/8524758394


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like a simple but effective mod - makes you wonder why the half blank insert was there in the first place??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

obviously to stop the water rushing out. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hmmm 8) 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 944T (Apr 23, 2008)

The insert may have been an attempt to stop dirt from the rear wheel being forced up the hole and seizing the valve.

If this is the case a rubber bung or cap would sort it.


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Pipe size?*

Hi LaMB, could you tell me what the outside diameter of the pipe is?

Paddy.


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Paddy, it's 25mm.

Martin


----------



## PBarker (Aug 5, 2015)

LaMB said:


> Our 760, and presumably all Baileys, has a very slow Grey Water drain - it's embarrassingly slow when others are waiting.
> 
> I have had a look into this whilst shortening one of the bends in the pipe to get a 'fall' from the holding tank, which I was not happy about, and made modifications to the tap.
> 
> ...


Yes the push fit pipe is a very poor design. On our return from Scotland earlier this year I found the whole lot was missing, presumably came detached and fell off during the journey. Only 2000 miles on the clock and a bill for £108 and in dispute with Baileys warranty!!


----------



## bill bailey (Jul 27, 2015)

A tip from my dealer and it works. When you want to empty the waste tank open the large cap on top of the tank as it lets the pressure drop - it comes out a lot quicker! ps don't let to many bits drop down the plug hole in the sink either as this can cause a block at the end of the pipe. Happy days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wipe plates etc clean with kitchen towel, use hot water, and plenty of WU liquid and it should never happen.


----------



## bill bailey (Jul 27, 2015)

bill bailey said:


> A tip from my dealer and it works. When you want to empty the waste tank open the large cap on top of the tank as it lets the pressure drop - it comes out a lot quicker! ps don't let to many bits drop down the plug hole in the sink either as this can cause a block at the end of the pipe. Happy days.


Oh, forgot to add, that the black rubbish in the tap end outlet that looks like a filter is actually plastic swarf left in the tank from when the tank was drilled out at the factory to accept the pipework. It washes down the pipe and collects against the two baffles at the outlet end, which in fact has the effect of blocking it up. Pull/ twist off the outlet cock on the end of the pipe and empty the swarf, that is jammed in the end. You will be surprised as there can be quite a lot and even the smallest amount of accumulated scum/ crud backed up against it can reduce the out flow to a trickle.


----------

